
Diaspora Profit & Loss Statement 2011 - sp332
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/345057/DIASPORA%207312011%20Profit%20and%20Loss%20Statement%20B.pdf
======
tptacek
Discussed last year:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2976139>

------
cheez
I was going to say that they have nothing to show for it but this is clearly
not true. The concept seems to have proved itself. Now the question is how to
get the users.

<http://podupti.me/>

------
bcx
It's pretty awesome that they opened this up and told the world where the
money went. I'd love to see this kind of openness for other companies that
become acquahired or get shut down.

Interesting but not surprising that roughly 25% of the kickstarter money went
back to kickstarter and their funders. Of course if they really wanted to make
the money stretch they could have cut out salaries, maybe I can find our year
1 financial statements :-)

~~~
ohashi
And live on what? 28.8k/year is not much money to live as it is. They were
college students if I recall correctly, can't imagine they were sitting on a
lot of cash they had saved up.

~~~
adgar
They were NYU students. if you don't know NYU, that means they were
overwhelmingly likely to be fucking loaded. But I don't know them so one can't
say for sure.

~~~
cmelbye
Or they were drowning in student loans. It's hilariously inaccurate to say
that NYU students are loaded.

~~~
adgar
> It's hilariously inaccurate to say that NYU students are loaded.

First of all, I said "overwhelmingly likely" to be loaded. And I guess we're
at an impasse until one of us takes the time to get the raw data. Because I
know you're dead wrong, and you know I'm dead wrong.

I do know that nearly half the students these days don't need any help AT ALL.
And just being able to drop the over $60,000/year to the school alone for four
consecutive years would imply "loaded" to me, and well, every sane American.
And not all the rest of the other half are drowning in student loans - the
distribution doesn't break down into "drowning" and "loaded". Also, keep in
mind the ridiculous cost of living in Manhattan. NYU students, relative to the
rest of the colleges and universities in America, are rich as shit. Compare
NYU to Harvard and say they're broke. Don't compare NYU to nearly any state
school and say that.

Of course plenty of students get financial aid there. I never said they don't.
But do you _really_ think it's more likely that 4 college buddies who can drop
everything they're doing with a cool pipe dream idea but no talent (source:
the code they themselves produced) - you think those guys were in the bottom
quintile that are drowning, not the upper half that can pay full tuition with
no assistance? From my view, you're kidding yourself, likely because of the
attractiveness of the "scrappy startup" image.

------
efader
It is sad that with that much money they largely didn't deliver anything and
then left the project to be maintained by the community.

~~~
sp332
They (and other collaborators of course) delivered a lot of working code. Was
there something in particular you wanted that didn't get implemented?

~~~
adgar
I think the feature most folks miss is a userbase.

------
evolve2k
$26K for kickstarter prize fulfillment, really? Why so high?

~~~
ealexhudson
If you've got a lot of donors I can imagine it adding up. Everyone who chucked
in $50 or whatever for a sticker or t-shirt wants the thing, plus there's
mailing, plus getting people to pack the things into the envelopes/parcels,
getting the addresses on them, all that stuff.

------
withinthreshold
Prepared by a college freshman, as it seems.

~~~
danpalmer
Being a total financial layman, I can't understand most profit and loss
documents, finding them far too overcomplicated. This was perfect for me to
understand exactly what was happening.

------
jeffchuber
I'm guessing they paid SendGrid $1470, not Sengrid.

